# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين زفاف بيت الازياء Lazaro لازارو 2011- 2012

## دموع الغصون

فساتين زفاف بيت الازياء Lazaro لازارو 2011- 2012


*:*

*:*



*اطلق بيت الازياء لازارو* 
*LAZARO التابع لبيت الازياء الامريكى JLM* 
*حيث المجموعة مميزة من الفساتين الزفاف التى جائت برؤية خاصة ومميزة*
*حيث تعطى شعور الى كل من ترتديها انها من اميرات الزمن الماضى*
*من خلال تصميمات المزينة بالورود التل*
*وطبقات الشيفون بتطريز بسيط ..*


*الصور*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*



كتير بجننو الفستان التاني مُديله غريب*

----------


## rand yanal

e0167d40-c809-4db8-ae2b-dee21e2f8b43.jpg



حلوووووووووووو دموع  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يسلمو دياتك دموع  :Eh S(17):

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا على المرور 
اختيار مميز وزوء بجنن 
راق لي تواجد أروحكن العطرة هنا 
ودي و جنائن وردي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

أحلى واحد أول واحد كتييييييييييير حلوووووووووووو

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكورة على المرور*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

جمال على جمال .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يسلمو على المرور 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## &روان&

هاد كتير ناعم لايك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
شو هالزوء الحلو صبايا 
ان شاءا لله عن قريب بنشوفكن بالأبيض أحلى عروسات 



*

----------

